# DIY misting systems



## singhm29 (Jun 28, 2009)

I know I know mistking has a cheap system for the cheapos out there that is hard to compete with but im wondering about the mechanics behind a system before drawing my own conclusions that it cant be done for cheaper. 


If I just had a small pump and placed it in a container full of water with the proper tubing connected to its output then connected this to a misting nozzle what is wrong with this?

Issues that I can see
-to create a mist you would have to have the pump turn on for a very short amount of time
-some kind of pressure must be present in the system to make a fine mist

So I know this idea is very flawed but I think by having everyone point out the flaws of this system maybe I could get a better understanding of what adjustments could be added.

Thanks!


----------



## Pumilo (Sep 4, 2010)

Your biggest setback will be the pump. Proper misting systems use an extremely High Pressure but Low Flow pump. My MistKing is 75 PSI. You will never get anywhere close to that with ANY aquarium pump. Next is extremely low flow. If you choke back a pump too much, you will burn it up very quickly as they rely on the water flow for lubrication and cooling.
The next problem you may face is getting a light enough mist. MistKing mist seems to float suspended in the air. It's a VERY fine mist.
You should listen to yourself and just get the MistKing! Seriously, be careful not to spend a bunch of money trying, only to find out you need to buy a MistKing.

Didn't you learn your lesson on the ABG Mix?


----------



## LookinRound (May 1, 2011)

To go off what Doug stated as well is the chance that you do run your pump dry and burn it out. I don't have a mistking yet, however I do like what they say about being able to run dry some, that is comforting even if I don't plan on letting that happen anyways


----------



## FwoGiZ (Jul 8, 2008)

yet another "i want to build a diy misting system" ?
just listen to Doug!
there are things in this hobby that can be discussed, but i think we can now say it is just a fact that mistking is the only real good better best solution....


----------



## Scott (Feb 17, 2004)

Actually - there are other solutions. There isn't only one.

But what we *are* saying is go with a solution - don't try to reinvent the wheel.

s


----------



## Reef_Haven (Jan 19, 2011)

Here is my system.
http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/parts-construction/68155-diy-mist-system-scuba-powered.html
I just increased it to 16 nozzles, with no problems yet.
The nozzles only cost 79 cents, I would think you can do the same with a pump rated for low flow and high pressure, something like 2 gallons an hour and 80 psi or so. Unfortunately it does not have a second timer. Something I could probably work out, but I wouldn't want to chance having the system pressurized when I'm not there.
I can also use the system to give the vivs a short flow of fresh air.


----------



## motydesign (Feb 27, 2011)

let me try again, ESSPRESSO PUMPS!!!! they rock 15 bar!!!
Chris Coffee Service - Ulka Vibratory Pumps EAX5 52 Watt 

You still need a timer, and i end up using the mistking hahah... anyway i think this is the last time ill give this option on a thread as this is the THIRD time ive posted this.
they are small high pressure can do lots of heads and can be run dry. its a viable method and they last. the scuba is effing cool!!! just too pricey for me hahah


----------



## rmelancon (Apr 5, 2004)

The basics are a Sureflow pump, 100psi, Legris fittings and low flow mist nozzles. You can also use John Guest parts for your fittings.


----------



## singhm29 (Jun 28, 2009)

> Your biggest setback will be the pump. Proper misting systems use an extremely High Pressure but Low Flow pump. My MistKing is 75 PSI. You will never get anywhere close to that with ANY aquarium pump. Next is extremely low flow. If you choke back a pump too much, you will burn it up very quickly as they rely on the water flow for lubrication and cooling.
> The next problem you may face is getting a light enough mist. MistKing mist seems to float suspended in the air. It's a VERY fine mist.
> You should listen to yourself and just get the MistKing! Seriously, be careful not to spend a bunch of money trying, only to find out you need to buy a MistKing.
> 
> Didn't you learn your lesson on the ABG Mix?


Haha I did indeed learn my lesson with ABG mix just thought it might be a fun project to look into after getting my hands on this little dohickey Amazon.com: Zoo Med MotoMister Motorized Hand Held Mister: Kitchen & Dining my first thought was "how can i automate this?" I am finishing off a computer engineering degree so the programming/somewhat electrical side of it would be more of a union of my hobby and my education. 



> let me try again, ESSPRESSO PUMPS!!!! they rock 15 bar!!!
> Chris Coffee Service - Ulka Vibratory Pumps EAX5 52 Watt
> 
> You still need a timer, and i end up using the mistking hahah... anyway i think this is the last time ill give this option on a thread as this is the THIRD time ive posted this.
> they are small high pressure can do lots of heads and can be run dry. its a viable method and they last. the scuba is effing cool!!! just too pricey for me hahah


But yes ill admit for what mistking offers its a great deal simply because it would be difficult to have a DIY achieve the same functionality without going above the cost. Well see though maybe ill do it just to prove you wrong 

@Reefhaven and rmelancon thanks for the references if I do decide to pursue it ill definfitly be using ideas from those!


----------



## konton (Nov 17, 2010)

I like the idea of using this:
Star brite - Catalog - Product Detail

Replace the AA batteries with a 6v transformer on a timer! So yeah you still need the timer, but the water can be sucked right out of the bottom of the tank!


----------



## MA70Snowman (May 18, 2010)

I'm a HUGE DIY'er. I've even created a Habitat controller utilizing an Arduino that controlls many functions of automation. I've also been down the road of DIY misting... needless to say I own a monsoon (Junk) and now my mistking.. i'd have had enough for two mistkings between failed attempts, left over junk, and the worthless monsoon. 

As for the timer, an arduino is exactly what you need, some Solid-state relays, an RTC and some 120V sockets is all you need and you can control up to miliseconds as well as days/weeks/months. (I'm currently looking into automating Feeding/powdering using the days function every other day dust, and all others regular feed. but this is a serious WIP and probably a huge flop lol but it's something to keep me from buying more tanks/frogs and eventually a divorce  )PM me if you want to chat up any of the above.


----------



## Hopkins (Jun 3, 2007)

Can you start a thread on your automation system? I am very interested.


----------

